# Need help with dating a Mead Sentinel



## 1959firearrow (Aug 20, 2012)

I found a wood rim, not metal clad, Mead Sentinel today. Very lightweight bike for its age, bars are adjustable in the center and on the neck, no kickstand or fenders no provisions to mount such things either. This bike is a real stripper model so maybe its meant for racing of some sort?  The Serial number on the bottom bracket is C30801. I will have pics soon everything looks to be original. Any help would be great on a possible year and I've never heard of a Sentinel.

Update will have pics tomorrow! Also the wood rims are warped the rear is pretty severe but the front might be savable!The bike has a lot of surface rust too.In great shape for its age though.


----------



## josehuerta (Aug 22, 2012)

*Sentinel*

1916 Mead catalog shows no Sentinels, but a Winsor as their value model. A book on Meads available here on the CABE has a picture of a 1917 Sentinel. So maybe '17 on? You probably know already the cranks on Meads are said to be dated, but I have two and have yet to find the dates.


----------



## chitown (Aug 22, 2012)

The Sentinel was the bare bones model for Mead. No coaster brake so would have a fixie. Listed here at the bottom of a price list from 1923:

View attachment 62058


----------



## 1959firearrow (Aug 22, 2012)

Here it is, It Is a fixed gear. Anyone have a guess on value? I don't really know and this one is beyond my means of restoring. Both pedals are in good shape and the hubs and crank turn freely but the chain is locked up so the rear hub and crank cant move very far. Seat is missing. Anyways someone give me a rough price guess so I can sell it or pm me with offers? Will ship or local pickup located in Pandora, Ohio 45877 USPS Money order or cash only! No Western Union or Paypal.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 22, 2012)

Here's the Sentinel in Mead's 1914 catalog (the specs and pricing are identical in the 1915 catalog as well).  Those adjustable bars on yours are a nice addition.


----------



## chitown (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks like it is earlier than the 1914 model listed. Ad shows rear seat stays with pinch bolt for the seat tube whereas the one you have has the expander bolt seat post. 
so it could be a turn of the century machine???

No idea on value.


----------



## Mingero (Aug 22, 2012)

PM of interest sent


----------



## josehuerta (Aug 22, 2012)

*Sentinel*

Pedals seem wrong, but maybe were the optional accessory. How 'bout a rideable Cyrus in trade? If interested, email me jjackson@cityofdeming.org


----------



## 1959firearrow (Aug 22, 2012)

Guys as much as I would love to trade this for other bikes I have to liquidate most of my collection. I gonna have a son in 2 1/2 months and my 1966 Cadillac needs a motor or motor rebuild. Anyone out there have a general guess on value? I want to post this in the for sale section soon but need a price to start with.


----------



## Mingero (Aug 23, 2012)

PM sent..............


----------



## marky967 (Aug 25, 2012)

I recently came across a mead sentinel as well... any help with ID or just some background on it would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## 1959firearrow (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey guys just letting you know this mead is sold pending payment. I'm sure you will see it more in the future on this site.


----------

